# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  مؤشر داوجونز الاسلامي ؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو دلامة

_السلام عليكم : سمعت كثبرا عن مؤشر داوجونز الاسلامي فهل لديكم  معلومات عن ماهية هذا المؤشر و  مما يتكون ؟ و كيف أستطيع المتاجرة من خلاله و هل هناك شركات تقبل حسابات معه ؟ 
أرجو ممن لديه أي معلومة أن لا يحرمنا من علمه  _

----------


## AlHamoor

السلام عليكم  
أخي تستطيع أن تبحث عنها هنا   http://stockcharts.com/symsearch?dji 
وهذا كل ما اعرفه تقريبا ، 
ولكن المهم قوة السوق ككل وكذلك الشركات الضخمة المحركة للسوق ،،،،  
وشكرا

----------


## أبو دلامة

> السلام عليكم  
> أخي تستطيع أن تبحث عنها هنا   http://stockcharts.com/symsearch?dji 
> وهذا كل ما اعرفه تقريبا ، 
> ولكن المهم قوة السوق ككل وكذلك الشركات الضخمة المحركة للسوق ،،،،  
> وشكرا

  شكرا على ردك أخي الكريم  
بانتظار من يدلنا أكثر على هذا المؤشر

----------


## عياد

مؤشر الداوجونز معروف انه مؤشر الشركات الصناعية الثقيلة للأسواق الأمريكية ، وأنشأ من مؤشر الداوجونز العديد من المؤشرات الأخرى عبر شركة داوجونز مثل مؤشر دواجونز الاسلامي وداو جونز الاسلامي التركي ودواجونز المصري هذا ما لدي من معلومات   محبك عيـــــــــاد

----------


## أبو دلامة

شكرا على الرد  :Regular Smile:

----------

